

Chinese students use IV drips while test cramming - loverobots
http://behindthewall.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/05/07/11580943-chinese-students-use-iv-drips-while-test-cramming

======
dguaraglia
Wow, this is a completely new level of fucked up. As someone who's just come
out of a week with an IV drip in his arm, jeez... I'm getting over cancer,
these guys are doing this to cram for an examination.

Just fucked up.

------
loverobots
pictures and more here [http://offbeatchina.com/eye-opening-senior-high-
school-class...](http://offbeatchina.com/eye-opening-senior-high-school-
classroom-full-of-iv-drip-bottles-in-china)

